# Car decisions



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

2012 Volkswagen Jetta with 70k on the clock for 35K.

2012 Volvo XC60 with 42k on the clock for 70K AED.

Needs to reliably drive to AD 2-3 times a week.

Fuel economy is about the same.

Which would you pick? And why?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am going to ignore the mileage, cost, and all of that. 

Just gonna be straight out Jetta vs XC60. 

Now I am a VW man, very rare i wouldn't buy anything over than a VW. But man does the Jetta look ugly, 

XC60 on looks all the way.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Volvo will be safer - on that fast, long drive.
Out of these two, I would choose Volvo purely for the safety.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Volvo XC60


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jetta and spend the 35k you saved on a great holiday.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> Jetta and spend the 35k you saved on a great holiday.


This.
Safety wise I dont think it would be that bad. Though I own an XC60, taking into consideration the price and the purpose I would still go with Jetta.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Very helpful thread, thank you.

Volkswagen lover says go for the Volvo.

Volvo owner says go for the Volkswagen.

:juggle:

Maybe it's time to look at the Civic.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd go with the VW, I was just surfing through Dubizzle the other day and came a cross nice looking 2012 VW Passat CC with 69K Kms on it which looked decent value.
(I'm a VW/German car guy but we also have a Volvo lol)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What's the standard cost for a dealer service for both models? AD twice a week means 5k intervals are going to be frequent.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> What's the standard cost for a dealer service for both models? AD twice a week means 5k intervals are going to be frequent.


VW have 15k service intervals here - don't know what Volvo have.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Volvos have 10K servicing intervals.

Most Volkswagens have 15K but apparently the Jetta has 10K. But I spoke to someone who says he services his Jetta every 15K....

Volvo servicing are not cheap. Minor servicing range from 950 to 2,000 depending on which interval it is, and that's dealership prices. 
http://www.teservice.ae/page.aspx?id=18

As it's a relatively scarce car there aren't many reliable independent garages but I know of two who will do it somewhat more cheaply. 

I'm still trying to find out what Jetta servicing costs are at independent garages. Ideally cheaper than the Volvo but I'm guessing it's not that much cheaper. 



Mr Rossi said:


> What's the standard cost for a dealer service for both models? AD twice a week means 5k intervals are going to be frequent.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Would not recommend the Volvo, very expensive to maintain with dealer charging 3 times what you would pay in Europe for spares and no other options. Go for a brand with a good network of garages and parts outside of the dealer. 

My money would go on the VW and not wasted on the Volvo.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I had a jetta for a year a while ago, nice enough to drive and I think a better choice for the money and given you'll be adding some mileage. VW parts cheaper than volvo?

If you're looking for alternatives I rate a nissan altima as a comfy, powerful commuter and fuel economy for 2.5l is about the same I think, especially on long drives. I had an altima as a hire car for a good while and it was great.. good deals to be had including higher spec models as they're common and should always sell on easily at the right price.

You could quite conceivably rent an altima for a year and spend less money than you may lose on the volvo maintenance and depreciation plus insurance etc for the same 1 year. .


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

And that is why I have been renting for the last three years.... 

As long as I was content with a basic rental (Tiida) when I did the cost analysis of owning a "nice" European car, even if bought used, differential was negligible. Renting means a more basic car but no worries. No insurance, no servicing, no wear/tear, no agonizing over dings and dents. 



Racing_Goats said:


> You could quite conceivably rent an altima for a year and spend less money than you may lose on the volvo maintenance and depreciation plus insurance etc for the same 1 year. .


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

Buy Japanese each and every time.

Volvo parts prices are horrendous. VW's are nice but if it has a DSG gearbox, it will cost you an arm and a leg if it goes wrong.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Between the two, I'd go with the VW. But really I'd buy Japanese or Korean.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Desert Dog said:


> Buy Japanese each and every time.
> 
> Volvo parts prices are horrendous. VW's are nice but if it has a DSG gearbox, it will cost you an arm and a leg if it goes wrong.


Says the Land Rover fanatic....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What's wrong with buying an American car?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> What's wrong with buying an American car?


Pamela my dear, you have just shown, in 7 words, why women shouldn't drive let alone purchase cars.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> Pamela my dear, you have just shown, in 7 words, why women shouldn't drive let alone purchase cars.


Rascal my dear, I'm no expert in cars I admit, but having driven a variety of different makes and models over the last 18 years, if I were to choose, my Ford Explorer has been the most reliable of all. Great service, easy to find spare parts and good for long drives too.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

One of my forebears was kicked out of America for being loyal to the crown during the Revolutionary war.

Let's say we still hold a grudge .....



pamela0810 said:


> What's wrong with buying an American car?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Hull-Heppy said:


> Would not recommend the Volvo, very expensive to maintain with dealer charging 3 times what you would pay in Europe for spares and no other options. Go for a brand with a good network of garages and parts outside of the dealer.
> 
> My money would go on the VW and not wasted on the Volvo.


Yes, more expensive than servicing in Europe, but really not much more expensive than servicing VW (or other European cars) in the UAE - Japanese/ Korean are obviously cheaper to maintain


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

My VW is much more economical to maintain than our Volvo, parts are on a par with Europe not the ridiculous prices Volvo charge here. Even the UK Volvo dealership cannot understand why the UAE dealer is charging what they charge here.

There are far more independent VW group garages in the UAE than Volvo and I would never buy another Volvo here. Case in point, I needed a new rear light cluster for my XC90 and was quoted over 1,600 AED locally. I bought one from a UK Volvo dealership for £122.00 including shipping.


----------

